# Got Site Back Up (Feedback Appreciated)



## ryandunnewold (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

After a couple months, I've finally gotten my site back up and running. I had it for a year and didn't get any business from it, mostly because I didn't have it geared for that. This time, I've put some more emphasis on my services that I offer, along with a more organized portfolio. I would appreciate any and all feedback about anything and everything. Don't worry about being harsh. Here is my site: ryandunnewold.com

Appreciate it in advance,
Ryan


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 28, 2008)

I see nothing but a menu on each page, but I don't have Flash on my work PC.  Also looks like the same CSS file isn't used on each page as the Studio page doesn't share the same menu formatting as the other pages.  Your menu is stored in a table when it should techically be in a div tag.  Other than that, the site just seems a bit sparse and lacking in content, especially the home page.  I'm sure that's a work in progess though.

Regards!
-Jeff-


----------



## ryandunnewold (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah thanks for checking it out, I've been having issues with it, the galleries have a flash photo gallery, so thats why that wasn't working, and the home page actually has an image to the right, but today I have had issues with it working right, I'll look into it, appreciate the feedback.


----------

